# Copper Sulfate & Proud Flesh?



## Ebonyisforme (Oct 23, 2013)

Alrighty, so Midnight's leg has still not healed. :evil: She has a bit of proud flesh, not a ton, so I bought some Copper Sulfate to put on it. I had heard of using it and thought, let's give it a go instead of buying $50 worth of meds that I will use for a couple days (her wound isn't very big so it won't take long.) I bought 4 ounces of sulfate instead. Anyone had any experiences with it? And how do you go about putting it on? I have head of vaseline and copper sulfate, or mixing it 1 part sulfate, 100 parts water and spraying it on... :?


----------



## Ebonyisforme (Oct 23, 2013)

This is the same wound as forever ago. We kept it wrapped and put the antibiotics from our vet on everytime we rewrapped but we have been wrapping for 4 weeks now and it isn't healed, we are thinking because it has a bit of flesh above skin.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

If you use it you better know exactly what you're doing because it will damage healthy tissue.

You'd be better off with Wonder Dust. Puff it on, leave it alone except every day use a clean paper towel & gently wipe off anything loose, then apply more.
With all the research done on proud flesh & many other ailments I don't understand why anyone would want to experiment.


----------



## HombresArablegacy (Oct 12, 2013)

natisha said:


> If you use it you better know exactly what you're doing because it will damage healthy tissue.
> 
> You'd be better off with Wonder Dust. Puff it on, leave it alone except every day use a clean paper towel & gently wipe off anything loose, then apply more.
> With all the research done on proud flesh & many other ailments I don't understand why anyone would want to experiment.


^^^^^^ What she said. Wonder Dust, works great.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Regular hydrocortisone creme you can buy over the counter will also knock back the proud flesh, without being as caustic as the copper sulfate. 

I've used ProudsOff with great success, but you do need to be careful to apply it ONLY to the proud flesh and not healthy tissue.


----------



## Tnavas (Nov 29, 2011)

Copper Sulphate works really well but there are things you MUST do to protect the leg

First make a saturated solution of Copper Sulphate - dissolve the Copper Sulphate in warm water until no more will dissolve.

You will need a small paint brush and some Vaseline.

Smear Vaseline around the outside of the wound and below the wound so that any discharge from the wound will not damage healthy skin.

Once you have applied the Vaseline, paint the wound with the Copper Sulphate.

Next day wash the scab away with saline solution. Allow to dry and reapply the Vaseline and Copper Sulphate.

Repeat this daily until the proud flesh is level with the surrounding tissue. Then stop using it.

Each day you should notice the area becoming smaller.

If the proud flesh grows again, repeat the above process until it again is at healthy skin level.

It is a very effective method of removing the extra flesh. Proud flesh has no nerves in it so don't worry about hurting the horse - there are lots of blood vessels though so the wound may look a bit messy.

The pics below are of my young horses injury before and after Copper Sulphate treatment - he has just a fine scar line now.

Proud flesh beginning to develop - bright red bobbly areas - wound was allowed to grow proud flesh right over










Ready to start Copper Sulphate treatment









After several treatments - notice how much smaller the wound has become









6 weeks after the original injury


----------



## brakallie1 (Apr 1, 2014)

*Dermalone Treatmen with Bee Honey*



Ebonyisforme said:


> Alrighty, so Midnight's leg has still not healed. :evil: She has a bit of proud flesh, not a ton, so I bought some Copper Sulfate to put on it. I had heard of using it and thought, let's give it a go instead of buying $50 worth of meds that I will use for a couple days (her wound isn't very big so it won't take long.) I bought 4 ounces of sulfate instead. Anyone had any experiences with it? And how do you go about putting it on? I have head of vaseline and copper sulfate, or mixing it 1 part sulfate, 100 parts water and spraying it on... :?


I purchased a cream medicine called "Dermalone" the vet advised to mix it with regular old table honey right out of the kitchen cabinet next to the toaster. The honey also has a healing affect and speeds up the healing. The Dermalone makes the "proud flesh" (decrease) in height and keeps it level to the (skin). Keep removing the "proud flesh" and applying the "dermalone" with honey and note how the wound it getting smaller. Good luck.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Tnavas explained it well - I too love copper sulphate for proud flesh, it works beautifully, minimal scarring, fast acting and cheap. But as stated, it can and will damage healthy tissue so you need to be cautious with it.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

My vet from where we used to live had me mix dry copper sulfate with hydrated barn lime to put on proud flesh. Been a long time ago but if you check the ingredients of Wonder Dust it is 71% hydrated lime and 13% copper sulfate. It's strange they are both listed under the inactive ingredients.

We actually mixed it in an empty bottle of Wonder Dust and poofed (for lack of a more appropriate term that eludes me) it on the wound when it started growing proud flesh. Once the tissue was back even with the surface of leg we were to go back to regular treatment. The rest of the time it was the lime without the copper sulfate in it that he had us use. Healed a deskinned rear leg up very nicely.

Oh, and the only time we actually cleaned the crust off was when it was so thick the new applications weren't reaching it. No hosing, take a wet cloth and hold it on the wound for several minutes to soften up the crust and then carefully pick off. This was probably every 3rd day. You want to mess with the wound as little as possible.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

JCnGrace said:


> My vet from where we used to live had me mix dry copper sulfate with hydrated barn lime to put on proud flesh. Been a long time ago but if you check the ingredients of Wonder Dust it is 71% hydrated lime and 13% copper sulfate. It's strange they are both listed under the inactive ingredients.


My bottle of Wonder Dust has them listed as "medicinal ingredients". It's a couple years old now, though- maybe they changed the label?


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Well I was too lazy to go out and get the bottle so I looked it up on the TSC website. Maybe they're just wrong on their description. 

FarnamÂ® Wonder Dustâ„¢ Wound Powder, 4 oz. - Tractor Supply Co.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Quite honestly the best to get are either silver nitrate sticks (you tough the stick to the proud flesh and it recedes) and/or powdered alum on the proud flesh. In neither case do you wrap the wound. Both get the proud flesh to dry up and the wound to look very much like the one above where Cu2SO4 was used.


----------

